

Gaming for Science - ramine
http://ramine.net/gaming-for-science/

======
dnautics
You forgot foldIT, which actually demonstrated that human heuristics still
beat the best ab initio or forcefield simulations.

Also, the facebook layout is awful.

~~~
ramine
Oh thanks, I didn't know about it!

The facebook layout is getting me more likes and comments, believe it or not.

